# To get a doggy/puppy or not?



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

We really want a dog or puppy. But my working hours have ment it would be unfair. However I'm not currently working & feel mower the time. We have a cat so think a puppy may be better than a dog as we really don't want to upset the cat too much.

I'm currently trying to build my own business & only work 6hrs on a friday but need to and hope to get busier. How long can a dog be left alone for? Or does everyone who has dogs not work? I want to make sure we are doing the right thing! The dog/pup will obviously be walked before work and straight after but in the time between what do I do? Will the dog learn to hold itself? 

Any doggy owners out there who can shed light I would appreciate it. Xxx


----------



## jes4 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi, 

We have two dogs (boxers) , now 7 and 5 years old - but casting my mind back to the puppy stage..... we didn't leave ours for more than 2/3 hours. When we got our first one as a puppy, we were able to spend 2 months with one or other of us at home with him all the time, and we got him house trained v quickly - but when they are little they do need to go out for lots of wees and need lots of attention or they can create havoc! Our 2nd dog wasn't quite so succesful! We were having to clear up after him (normally wee & poo!) every single morning, lunch, and afternoon if we left him for more than a couple of hours. Drove us mad and it took 18months to get him properly trained (he's still the naughty one!) 

Now they're older, they can hang on for hours and hours, but i still don't like to leave them for more than 4/5 hours whilst we're both out or at work. We have a dog walker who comes and takes them out when we're both at work all day.  ( I leave at 8am and DH gets home about 4, so dog walker comes around midday and they get a good walk. )

On the day you have to work, do you know anyone who could come in and let puppy out and have a play/give it some attention? (Our 2nd dog did eat his way through our kitchen whenever he got bored and really needed lots of attention!)

Good luck with your decision! I can't see us ever being without dogs now - they really do become part of the family!
jesXXX


----------

